# How important is it to use a QuickView?



## mln01 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have a Series 1 Philips HDR-212 with lifetime service that we've loved for 4 ½ years. It was upgraded by the "official" Philips service center 2+ years ago to 60 hours, but now the hard drive needs to be replaced again (freezing intermittently).

I've seen some posts in the (extensive) tivocommunity forums talking about the benefits of using a QuickView or other consumer electronics-specific drives that are designed for DVRs etc. instead of PCs. I've also seen lots of posts from users who apparently used mainstream hard drives with no problems reported. 

Last weekend I picked up a 160GB Western Digital Caviar SE at Best Buy for $39 after rebate. I'd love to use it instead of a Weaknees drive for $119 or more.

So what is your advice? Will I be disappointed with the Caviar HDD? 

Thanks,

Mike
Charlotte


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Quickview drives are not at all necessary. The WD that you have will work just fine.


----------



## HoosierTivoDaddy (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't think it is important at all. The quickviews are tuned for video and you can read some additional info about them on the Weaknees site. But for the money 99.9% of us use standard drives and they are working just fine.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Maxtors have worst warranty in the business.


----------



## bobino (Jul 24, 2002)

Your greatest disappointment will probably be that you cannot access the entire 160GB drive with a Series 1 Tivo. I had two Phillips brand Tivo's. I believe they were the same model as yours.

I have been a long time Tivo owner (since 2001). I upgraded both my S1 Tivo's that year and one of them started to act up last fall. It was sent back to the Phillips center for service. It left with it's orginal 40GB disk (yes, I saved it) and came back with two 40GB drives. I didn't bother to put the upgrade back in since it only was a combined 100GB. I lost both of those Tivo's in my divorce (they stayed at home for the step-kids and ex-wife, respectively).

When I got my own place, I bought two Series 2 refurbished units directly from Tivo. I upgraded them both with two Maxtor 200GB drives (non-QuickView drives). One for the front room and one for the bedroom. I immediately was unhappy with the one in the bedroom because it was noisy. The front room Tivo makes the same noises, but I don't care because I don't sleep there. I noticed the sound every night.

I have since changed the drives to two 250GB QuickView drives purchased on-line for a price considerably better than Weaknees. I did buy the install kits from them and it went easy all "three" times. The QuickView drives are considerably more quiet. I never notice them.

Good luck with your upgrade!

-Bob


----------



## mjitkop (Oct 3, 2002)

My personal experience with Maxtor drives is not good at all, even with a Quickview one, whereas I have had a very good experience with Seagate drives. I cannot recommend Seagate enough.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Seagate will own Maxtor.
http://www.seagatemaxtor.com/pressReleases/index.html


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

bobino said:


> Your greatest disappointment will probably be that you cannot access the entire 160GB drive with a Series 1 Tivo.


That statement is completely false. The 137GB limit can be easily overcome.


----------



## mln01 (Jan 10, 2006)

Right. My understanding is that if I use the LBA48 CD from PTV upgrade I'll be able to use all 160GB.

Also, thanks to all of you who helped with constructive posts.

MLN


----------



## bobino (Jul 24, 2002)

mick66 said:


> That statement is completely false. The 137GB limit can be easily overcome.


This is good news (and news to me). I haven't upgraded a S1 in several years.

-Bob


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

funtoupgrade said:


> Maxtors have worst warranty in the business.


Just a note. When I upgraded my Series 2 SA to 180 hours I noticed the original drive was a maxtor.


----------

